# Gushing and Fawning Forum.



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Now I like the Flame Room. Some folk, on the other hand, seem to find it a little negative 'cos every decent post is inevitably touched with anti-XXX.

So how about a Fawning and Gushing Forum? Where people can go to enthuse and effuse about all matters? It could all get very toady, oily and smarmy - quite sickening in fact, and I promise never to visit.

I will remain burning in here.

[smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

What an absolutely sooper and wonderful idea.

You are obviously a man with impecable taste and lots of talents.

;D [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

That's a truly brilliant idea! It only goes to show what everybody already suspected -- that you're a world-class genius!

Oh, to even share the forum with you -- even at our obviously lowly position -- is an honour, a blessing and ...

Is that fawning enough? Â 

Mark

edit: F*ck, that amazing Stuart beat me to it.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

twat


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)




----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> edit: F*ck, that amazing Stuart beat me to it.


I am so, so sorry that I did not give you a chance. But I was sitting at my desk looking out at the lovely flowers and my wonderful TT and thought to myself 'I know what I'll do! I'll go on the TT Forum and communicate with some of those amazing and amusing people and see if I can't glean some fantastic tips on fashion.'

I hope you haven't taken umbrage and will forgive me for being faster than you on this occasion. Next time I will wait until you have posted and will then comment after you, allowing you the pleasure of going first.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Gary,

Do some fucking work and stop messing about on here!


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

> I am so, so sorry that I did not give you a chance. But I was sitting at my desk looking out at the lovely flowers and my wonderful TT and thought to myself 'I know what I'll do! I'll go on the TT Forum and communicate with some of those amazing and amusing people and see if I can't glean some fantastic tips on fashion.'
> 
> I hope you haven't taken umbrage and will forgive me for being faster than you on this occasion. Next time I will wait until you have posted and will then comment after you, allowing you the pleasure of going first. Â


No, no. The swiftness of your apt and witty reply just shows what a finer forum member -- and human being -- you are than my poor self.

I can only look on in wonder, hoping one day to reach such levels of repartee.

Right, that's enough grovelling. I feel sick. 

Mark


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Well, this is nice, isn't it?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Now I like the Flame Room. Â Some folk, on the other hand, seem to find it a little negative 'cos every decent post is inevitably touched with anti-XXX.
> 
> So how about a Fawning and Gushing Forum? Â Where people can go to enthuse and effuse about all matters? Â It could all get very toady, oily and smarmy - quite sickening in fact, and I promise never to visit.
> 
> ...


This is quite honestly the first post on this forum that has made me laugh audibly. Superb Gary! ;D ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> This is quite honestly the first post on this forum that has made me laugh audibly. Superb Gary! ;D ;D


You little fawner you!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> twat


gushing cock


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I am so, so sorry that I did not give you a chance. But I was sitting at my desk looking out at the lovely flowers and my wonderful TT and thought to myself 'I know what I'll do! I'll go on the TT Forum and communicate with some of those amazing and amusing people and see if I can't glean some fantastic tips on fashion.'
> 
> I hope you haven't taken umbrage and will forgive me for being faster than you on this occasion. Next time I will wait until you have posted and will then comment after you, allowing you the pleasure of going first. Â


No. No, It's a greater honour for me.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Gary,
> 
> Do some fucking work and stop messing about on here! Â


I quit. Enough corporate bollox. ;D


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

fucking poofs


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Posted by: chasTT Posted on: May 9th, 2003, 7:09pm
> fucking poofs


Something you enjoy? 
or
Something you are complaining about?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> gushing cock


I should see a Doctor about that.


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

> Posted by: Guy Posted on: May 10th, 2003, 12:21pm
> Quoteosted by: chasTT Posted on: May 9th, 2003, 7:09pm
> fucking poofs
> 
> ...


 :-* :-X


----------

